# Light Multi Day Packs



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

So taking some advice on here for my backpacking gear. Im gonna look to sell my Eberlestock Just 1 pack as its about 7lbs. I was looking at the Kuiu 5500 ultra as with the harness and frame its right under 4lbs. Anyone have good or bad reviews on Kuiu packs? I want to make sure im making the right choice.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

In my opinion, right now there are no better packs on the market than Kuiu. I use a 3200 for my day pack. It’s the perfect size for everything I take with. I can also fit an entire boned out deer in it as well as all my stuff. Can’t go wrong with the kuiu


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Sheepassassin! How about Stone Glacier? They are so dang expensive though. Have you heard good or bad with them?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Kuiu is definitely in the category of light. The Eberlestock is on the traditional to heavy side. All depends on what features you are looking for. Can't beat Kuiu prices, especially when they are having sales like they currently are.

I went with a Seek Outside and have enjoyed it's simplicity. Others like more pockets, which the company also provides.

I always recommend trying fit when it comes to packs but that can be difficult with these hunting companies. Each company tends to have a different ideal body model in design which affects feel and fit when carrying a load.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I love my kifaru packs.... but I wouldn't consider them a light a pack


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Ive looked at Seek Outside and they look good too. I guess the stone glacier im attracted to as the 40/56 and solo models have the intergrated spotter pocket that holds my 95 swaro. Yes i know who backoack hunts with that tank but honestly it ends up saving my legs so much as it can see for miles. However my eberlestock is right at 7lbs and once I ad a lid to the stone glacier and one attatchment pack its about 6lbs. Im just wondering if stone glacier is more comfortable than eberlestock. As you say its best to try them all as fits are different. But none of these sell in big box stores.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Agree. Wish we had more stories that carried the range of these products. And the "heavier" packs start to add a ton of convenience while hunting. Plus the actual harnesses tend to be more padded and ergonomic which many people love. 

Best of luck. Hopefully someone on the forum can speak to the other makes and models.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

If you want the best look at Mystery Ranch.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my Kuiu pack and it is very versatile for large or small loads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Try them all on as backcountry suggested. They all fit different and some are much more customizable then others. The lightest pack going in isn't always the best pack coming out heavy. I've had a bunch of packs and the most comfortable to me with weight so far is the Kifaru Duplex Light frame and bag. The Kuiu packs are "ok" in my opinion (had the Icon Pro 5200 & 1850) and I didn't like the Eberlestock at all. Horn Hunter was another heavy pack that went down the road. Just picked up a Mystery Ranch Sawtooth for a larger day/overnight pack and like that one as well.

Look on rokslide.com for used packs. Lots to be had and you can save $$$.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If u are looking at the Kuiu, Kifarus, Stone Glacier, and Mystery Ranches, you should really look at Exo Mountain Gear as well. They are, I believe, much lighter than Mystery Ranch, lighter than Kifarus, on par or slightly lighter than Kuiu, and ounces heavier than the Stone Glacier packs (but more functional IMO). Cost-wise, they are similar to Kuiu. I love mine - they make a 3500 and 5500. The 5500 is only about 6-8 ounces heavier. The 3500 with frame and bag is sub-5 lbs.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

When I did my research in 2014, I landed with Stone Glacier. They were the lightest empty weight pack at the time, maybe they still are. The pack hauls meat the way I want, outside the bag between it and the frame. Have packed a few elk with it without the load shifting.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Love my Kuiu. The versatility is really what sold me. I can run a 3200 bag, and if i kill swap out to my 7200 bag in a few minutes. If im day hunting i can run an 1850 and if archery stalking you can add the little stalking pack into it as well to pull out and have your water and a few neccesities with you as well.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I've been researching packs a whole lot lately and from the majority of what I read, KUIU packs are not nearly up to par with their clothing. I've read quite a few reviews saying their KUIU packs have torn or the frame had issues after being loaded up real good. Now, I dont own a KUIU pack, only their clothing. But that is what I have read. 

From what I've researched, Stone Glacier is dependable and light but for me I wanted the ability to have more pockets. 
Which lead me to Exo Mtn gear. I like their multi day pack and I've watched a video where the Exo owner put in two elk hind quarters. He barely had enough room on the lashes to get them to cinch down but he was able to and it appeared to handle just fine.
I wanted something like a KUIU, Stone Glacier setup though also. Something as mentioned above I could swap out bags if need be for day hunting, multi hunting or good ol meat hauling with the pocket abilities. Which lead me into Kifaru. And it is where I'm landing. As mentioned above, they aren't the lightest but certainly not the heaviest and for a multi day pack give opportunities to expand and add on all sorts of things. Which of course will add weight. Setting up a spike camp, very useful with add ons. No spike camp? No add ons or simply less of them.

I also like how Kifaru asks for a few measurements and body type questions. They make the pack to fit your body. 

But you may not be looking for what I am. If you are wanting ultra light, from what I've researched A LOT of, Stone Glacier is probably for you.

Best of luck.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Im about to pull the trigger on an EXO pack. My brother has both the KUIU and EXO packs and he told me that the "kuiu isn't even on the same stratosphere as an EXO"

my other buddy also has owned a KUIU and an EXO, he told me the KUIU pack is a little bit lighter and packs great but, the EXO packs weight better.

dont get me wrong, I'm a KUIU fan but, i'll be rocking an EXO


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

As far as measurements go, they ask so they put in the right hip belt, shoulder straps and stays. Some will even have a couple of spine curve options. They don't spend the time painstakingly stitching up a pack, straps, belt, and molding a frame just for you. There is still a "one size fits all" approach, just narrowed down within your specs so a short stocky torso guy doesn't have a pack sized for a tall string-bean long torso guy. Most high end packs take this approach.

SG does lack in pocket storage, but for me, fewer pockets means I don't walk around the hills with a Jobox on my back


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I hunted out of a KUIU ultra 6000 for several years. It was a good pack and was very comfortable without a heavy load in it. Good price, lightweight, and a really good pack overall.

It was sufficient for packing out heavy loads of meat too. However it was fairly uncomfortable when I loaded it heavy and wasn’t exactly what I personally was looking for as far as load carrying comfort and organization.

I hunted last year with a Kifaru Reckoning bag on their hunting frame and it was an upgrade in every way except weight savings. For me, the reason weight matters is for comfort, and the kifaru has been extremely comfortable even with really heavy loads.

I hunted 3-5 nights at a time and hauled out parts of 2 bulls, 1 cow, 3 Muley bucks and 3 Antelope. 

I like being able to add or subtract pockets to the pack and configure things differently for different hunts, but that doesn’t matter to a lot of folks.

I also have a really good buddy that hunted out of a Stone Glacier pack and I was very impressed with it as well. Very minimalist and lightweight, but still very comfortable under a heavy load. 

I’ve heard good things about exo but haven’t tried them out. Probably can’t go wrong whatever you decide.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I think i am going to look at the kifaru reckoning or the exo. The kifaru might be a pound heavier but seems to be most comfortable when heavy load counts.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Also kifaru are made in the USA with American materials. I could be wrong but I think stone glacier and exo mountain are made on America with foreign parts and kuiu are completely foreign.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

What do you consider light?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If u get an Exo, make sure and get the biggest lumbar pad possible. The original Exo's when they came out 5-6 years ago, didn't have lumbar pads that were near big enough. I know they have since fixed/offered a bigger lumbar pad, and you won't regret it.

A friend of mine has a Kifaru, and he absolutely loves the waist belt and lumbar support that Kifaru offers. They are heavier than the Exo's, but sounds, to me, that the Kifaru is a bit more comfortable, pack-wise. That said, I love my Exo.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Aznative said:


> Thanks everyone. I think i am going to look at the kifaru reckoning or the exo. The kifaru might be a pound heavier but seems to be most comfortable when heavy load counts.


If you're wanting to try on the kifaru or check it out in person let me know and I'd be happy to meet up with you. I have the reckoning bag on their 26" frame. I'm in Kaysville but I'm back and forth between Kaysville and Provo pretty frequently.

Shoot me a PM if you decide you'd like to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I switched from a badlands to an exo and I am loving it.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The new frame that SG came out with has been said to be about the most comfortable out there right now.

Reason I am saying this is spend the time to find what is right for you, rather than just going off the testimony of what works for us that have already taken the spendy pack plunge.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

High Desert Elk said:


> The new frame that SG came out with has been said to be about the most comfortable out there right now.
> 
> Reason I am saying this is spend the time to find what is right for you, rather than just going off the testimony of what works for us that have already taken the spendy pack plunge.


Amen to what HDE said! The prices on some of these packs are just ridiculous any more...


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks guys. I went agead and ordered a kifaru reckoning. They stated I could return it withing a month after couple hikes if it didnt feel right and not damaged etc. I alsmost pulled the trigger on Stone Glacier but figured id give kirafu a shot based on customer satisfaction. But thanks everyone.


----------

